# porter sur



## vina

Que signifie porter sur en ce contexte:

(Les dossiers peuvent porter sur la création de produits innovants)

Moderator's note: Multiple threads merged to create this one.
Note de modérationlusieurs fils ont été fusionnés.


----------



## geve

Hello vina,

Ici, cela signifie "concerner", "avoir pour sujet/pour thème"


----------



## edwingill

porter sur =  are about


----------



## texasweed

Concern ? Involve ? In legalese : *bear upon*

The evidence must be relevant in the sense that it bears upon a decisive or potentially decisive issue in the trial.
La déposition doit être pertinente, en ce sens qu'elle doit porter sur une question décisive ou potentiellement décisive quant au procès.


----------



## polaire

texasweed said:
			
		

> Concern ? Involve ? In legalese : *bear upon*
> 
> The evidence must be relevant in the sense that it bears upon a decisive or potentially decisive issue in the trial.
> * La déposition *doit être pertinente, en ce sens qu'elle doit porter sur une question décisive ou potentiellement décisive quant au procès.


Texasweed, 

Is this a free translation, or can "déposition" also mean "evidence"?  I thought the word for "evidence" was "preuve" ?

If there isn't one already, a themed list on legal terms would be interesting. But people would have to distinguish between legal systems and civil and criminal proceedings.

Polaire


----------



## pieanne

Or "deal with"?


----------



## texasweed

polaire said:
			
		

> Texasweed, Is this a free translation, or can "déposition" also mean "evidence"? I thought the word for "evidence" was "preuve" ?


Sheesh, I was clear when I posted this. Now I'm not. I was offered a drink stronger than I'm used to !    Will reply when clearer ! Ick !


----------



## pieanne

What kind of "dossiers" are they, please?


----------



## vina

Ils sont des Dossiers de projets proposés à une entreprise qui offre des bourses pour aider la création d`entreprises


----------



## texasweed

polaire said:
			
		

> Texasweed,
> Is this a free translation, or can "déposition" also mean "evidence"? I thought the word for "evidence" was "preuve" ?


Copy/paste from a bilingual legalese Website !  Is that cheating ?


----------



## pieanne

Oui, "porter sur" signife "concerner"...


----------



## polaire

texasweed said:
			
		

> Copy/paste from a bilingual legalese Website !  Is that cheating ?


No, of course not.    But in America a deposition has a very specific meaning.  It's an out-of-court proceeding in which people are examined in order to discover facts_ that could lead to evidence_.

Former U.S. President Bill Clinton got into trouble for lying under oath (sous serment???) at a deposition.  He was asked whether he had had sex with Monica Lewinsky because he'd been sued in a lawsuit that charged him with sexual harassment.  They were looking for evidence to support the charges.

That may be TMI (Too Much Information), but that's why I asked.

In addition, when I tried to use "evidence," my French teacher told me to use "preuve."


----------



## ChiMike

polaire said:
			
		

> Texasweed,
> 
> Is this a free translation, or can "déposition" also mean "evidence"? I thought the word for "evidence" was "preuve" ?
> 
> If there isn't one already, a themed list on legal terms would be interesting. But people would have to distinguish between legal systems and civil and criminal proceedings.
> 
> Polaire


 
Les preuves déposées devant la cour (en cour) = la déposition

En anglais américain: deposition (témoignage écrit) = procès-verbal
("take a deposition"= la procédure dans une cause civile pour obtenir ce témoignage avant l'audience en cour. 

Aux EU, l'état (la police, le juge, personne) n'a pas le droit de demander de l'accusé des réponses à n'importe quelle question (à part son nom et son domicile) à n'importe quelle étape d'une investigation ou d'un procès criminel. L'accusé a le droit constitutionel de se taire absolument dès qu'il est pris en charge (pas même arrêté) par la police et le droit absolu de demander un avocat. Il n'y a pas de juge d'instruction. Et l'on doit présumer que l'accusé est innocent et il est défendu au procureur ou au juge de remarquer aux jurés que l'accusé a refusé de témoigner, de fournir des preuves ou pièces, ou d'aider en quelque manière que ce soit aux autorités de l'état. En décidant, si l'accusé ne demande pas la participation de jurés (son privilège à lui; l'état n'a pas le droit de procéder sans jurés), le juge ne doit pas prendre en compte tel refus. C'est l'état qui fait l'accusation de criminalité; c'est l'état, sans aucune participation de l'accusé, qui doit fournir (déposer) ses preuves et justifier son accusation - et cela au delà de tout doute raisonnable.


----------



## pozzolini

On my point of view

Porter in press terms is to COVER 

EPozzolini


----------



## polaire

ChiMike said:


> Les preuves déposées devant la cour (en cour) = la déposition
> 
> En anglais américain: deposition (témoignage écrit) = procès-verbal
> ("take a deposition"= la procédure dans une cause civile pour obtenir ce témoignage avant l'audience en cour.
> 
> Aux EU, l'état (la police, le juge, personne) n'a pas le droit de demander de l'accusé des réponses à n'importe quelle question (à part son nom et son domicile) à n'importe quelle étape d'une investigation ou d'un procès criminel. L'accusé a le droit constitutionel de se taire absolument dès qu'il est pris en charge (pas même arrêté) par la police et le droit absolu de demander un avocat. Il n'y a pas de juge d'instruction. Et l'on doit présumer que l'accusé est innocent et il est défendu au procureur ou au juge de remarquer aux jurés que l'accusé a refusé de témoigner, de fournir des preuves ou pièces, ou d'aider en quelque manière que ce soit aux autorités de l'état. En décidant, si l'accusé ne demande pas la participation de jurés (son privilège à lui; l'état n'a pas le droit de procéder sans jurés), le juge ne doit pas prendre en compte tel refus. C'est l'état qui fait l'accusation de criminalité; c'est l'état, sans aucune participation de l'accusé, qui doit fournir (déposer) ses preuves et justifier son accusation - et cela au delà de tout doute raisonnable.



Thank you (very belatedly) for this answer.


----------



## maggita

Hello,

I would like to translate this sentence: L'evaluation portait sur un projet de construction.
Could it be : The assessment was about a buidling project ?

Thank you very much to help me !


----------



## DJoKe

yes it is exactly that !


----------



## daisymax

I would use the word "concerned" rather than "was about", it sounds more authentic


----------



## chikenette

Bonjour à tous!

Je ne sais pas comment exprimer la phrase suivante en anglais :

"Certaines critiques portent sur l'intérêt d'investir un tel budget dans un programme de recherche qui, selon ses opposants, n'a pratiquement aucune chance d'aboutir un jour."

Some criticisms rest on the interest to invest such a budget in a research program which, according to the opponents, practically haven't any chance end a day.

Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Pouvez-vous aussi me signaler mes erreurs de traduction?

D'avance merci 
Thanks


----------



## Moon Palace

Well, as it is one question per thread, I'll only answer the one on 'porter sur'. For other questions, you'd better open another thread. 

I would suggest to say: 
Criticisms are aimed at the interest...


----------



## floise

Bonjour Chikenette,

'Some criticism focuses on the interest in investing....'

floise


----------



## Gil

Suggestions (plutôt librement):
Some criticisms deal with the interest of investing so much in a research program which, according to its opponents, will likely come to nothing.


----------



## Gil

Angle O'Phial said:


> Some critiques center on the wisdom of investing...
> 
> ici _interet_ ≠ interest, c'est un faux ami.


C'est peut-être pas un faux ami, mais "wisdom" c'est mieux dans ce contexte.


----------



## floise

Angle,

I disagree.

You could ask the following question using the idea in the statement above: 

'What interest do we have in investing so much money in this research program?'

I see no problem with using 'interest' here. It means 'what benefit' 'what advantage'. See the definitions of interest in the link below; def. 3 is 'benefit, advantage': http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/interest

floise


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Hmm. Some critiques center on the interest of doing XYZ sounds wrong to me. I agree that it's interet/interest is not always a faux ami, but here, I can't think of a sentence structure that allows you to use interest. Maybe someone can prove me wrong.


----------



## Moon Palace

Angle O'Phial said:


> Hmm. Some critiques center on the interest of doing XYZ sounds wrong to me. I agree that it's interet/interest is not always a faux ami, but here, I can't think of a sentence structure that allows you to use interest. Maybe someone can prove me wrong.



What of this one: 
*Bridgeman has interest in investing in Bucks *

*By DON WALKER*


It's the headline of an AMerican newspaper, on the first link of the Google Page I indicated. Is there anything wrong or very different here from our sentence?


----------



## Angle O'Phial

That means _Bridgeman s'intéresse à investir_, not quite the same.


----------



## Moon Palace

Angle O'Phial said:


> That means _Bridgeman s'intéresse à investir_, not quite the same.



No, I don't think it means this. As I see it, it means 'B a intérêt à investir', 'il y a un intérêt pour B à investir..'. 

This one from the CED is the same: 
It's *in his* interests to keep careful records.
C'est dans son intérêt de conserver des enregistrements soignés. 

They all have to do with 'interest' meaning 'advantage'. It is common in English too. 
Mind you, I don't reject wisdom, I think it's fine. But I don't think we could discard 'interest' so easily.


----------



## friasc

portent sur=s'agissent de?


----------



## geve

friasc said:


> portent sur=s'agissent de?


_S'agir_ can only be used with the third person singular (impersonnel)  
For instance, _Il s'agit de dossiers qui portent sur la création de produits innovants. _


----------



## pepskrik

Hi everyone , I would like to say "la question *porte sur* toute la phrase et non juste un groupe de mot" 
my guess would be " the question is about the whole sentence and not just about a goup of words" , but I woud like a more precise translation  and need your input...


----------



## gardian

Collins Dictionary :
*
Porter sur* = concerns, to be about, revolves around, hinges on , . . . .

So your translation seems correct.


----------



## catay

another suggestion along the lines of concerns, revolves around,....
"this question_ pertains to_ the sentence as a whole...."


----------



## beri

catay said:


> another suggestion along the lines of concerns, revolves around,....


Can you use "revole around" in:
_This memo (mémoire de fin d'études) revolves around the [topic]_


----------

